# Heating for my new camper!



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 9, 2009)

I have just bought a new van, it has no heating apart from the hob which i dont like to use!

My current van has a woodburner, absolutely brilliant heat and cozy. Trouble is my new van is lined, insulated and has a fibre glass HI top so i cant put a flume in unless i make a over size hole and risk totally ruining the roof and insulation/ lining at same time"!

What alternatives do i have?

I would like a night heater but brand new ones are far out of my price range and second hand e-bay ones can be broken/ bits missing......

Im looking at a budget of around £200.
I have been looking at these..................http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&item=370142285162

I have a windo for ventilation, and the heater would not be left on over night. Just as a back up heat while watching tv ect........................

Cheers


----------



## lenny (Feb 9, 2009)

Hi Aaron, I have a carver trumatic 2000 space heater in my van and It,s great, these heaters are room sealed with the intake and flue going the the floor.
Here,s an example on e.bay;

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI....Track=true&ssPageName=VIP:Watchlink:middle:uk

Or visit your local caravan breakers,and you can pick one up for around £50, just get a qualified gas fitter to install it for you.

Good Luck


----------



## italiano (Feb 12, 2009)

Why not look for a diesel heater, i assume your camper is a diesel, if so there are plenty of Eberspachers heaters on ebay, the big models will even heat your engine up prior to starting in very cold mornings,(please note they actually heat the water as well in the camper) i had a small one in my last camper, Autosleeper Trident, and it got the little van up to a cosy temperature in about 12 minutes. The beauty is you are drawing fuel directly from your tank, so no gas to run out in the middle of the night. although you got to make sure you do have plenty of fuel before you stop anywhere


----------



## Aaron_TransitVan (Feb 12, 2009)

I would like a night heater but a little out of my prisce range and i dont really like spending that kind of money on ebay just incase it doesnt work/ fit ect


----------



## oldiebutgoodie (Feb 12, 2009)

A fully working webasto complete airtop 2000 (2 kw) can be had for under £200 on fleabay. They are compact, spares are easier (and cheaper) to obtain than eberspachers, far, far smaller and controllable than a woodburner!They don't have the bulk of the carver trumatic either. Just fit under a bunk where you have clear access underneath to route the exhaust,inlet and fuel pipes. If it does not come with a timer (24 hr/ 7 day) they can be had for under £50 new so you can wake up to a warm van without having to get up and bung another log in.
It is by far the best way to go in my opinion.
I run separate tanks for my heaters as I run both my vans on veg. oil which the heaters don't like - they also don't like red diesel either - they carbon up quickly.

Just checked what you linked to on Ebay - I've just pulled one of them out of a van and replaced with a webasto. They give out a horrendous amount of water vapour,take up far too much room, create too much carbon monoxide for enclosed spaces,burn the dog's rear ends! etc. They are not really safe in most peoples opinion in vans.


----------



## t&s (Feb 12, 2009)

can you not place the flue to exit through the side of the van may be by replacing a window and fitting it there


----------

